# Pelicans and other Water Birds



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)

I love pelicans. Fortunately, they are easy to take pictures of in Saskatoon, Saskatchewan. They hang out by the local river weir looking for fish and can be seen rather close up. I was in the city this past Sunday and managed time to take some pictures of these magnificent birds with my 7D and 300mm f/4 + 1.4x III extender. I'm thinking of buying a Sigma 150-600 Contemporary and trading in my 70-300mm L. I love the latter's image quality but it doesn't reach far enough for much bird and wildlife photography and won't take extenders. I'm afraid of compromising IQ too much by making the switch, however, so am undecided. The Canon 100-400mm II + 1.4x III extender is my preference but I'm not sure I want to put out another $1,000 for it. I'm not a pro.


----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)




----------



## dpc (Jun 16, 2015)

Preening.


----------



## RyanRock (Jun 23, 2015)

very interesting, great set.


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)

1. Looking for fish by the apron beside the weir on the South Saskatchewan River at Saskatoon, Saskatchewan.
2. Fishing


----------



## dpc (Jun 24, 2015)

RyanRock said:


> very interesting, great set.




Thanks!


----------



## athena (Sep 20, 2015)

how long do they stay in the area?


----------



## dpc (Sep 21, 2015)

athena said:


> how long do they stay in the area?




Spring to fall


----------

